
Multi-destination trip planner plans multi-city trips in a few clicks - ethnoza
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/eightydays-me-1-0
======
Debbydorsey
Wow! I'm impressed. At first, I thought it was another travel aggregator, but
when I saw that I could buy all the tickets in one I was really pleasantly
surprised. I like the design. A great way to explore Europe.

------
argo2
How is it different from Kiwi.com?

~~~
ethnoza
I will give you some reasons. 1\. On kiwi.com you must know the places you are
going to include in the itinerary: there is a bunch of cities you had no idea
about, for instance: when thinking of Paris and Barcelona, we will offer to
visit Corsica for 2 nights, and this may be much cheaper.

2\. In the final ticket we combined planes, trains and ferries. Nobody does
that. There are platforms, which sell all these separately, but not in one
ticket.

3\. Almost every multi-city itinerary of kiwi.com shows layovers that take up
to 8 hours. And if they are during the day, you are lucky enough. But if they
are in the evening, you would just waste your time and energy at the airport.

We have no layovers, early and late flights, inconvenient airports. We try not
just to create itineraries, but to care about our users.

4\. Well, just try to create an itinerary there and here, and to count the
wasted time from the moment you open the site and until the very purchase.

5\. We give the ideas very very fast

Kiwi do a great product, and if they really solved the multi-destination trips
easily and quickly, we would not make clones

